# Nandos - Is it me or is the chicken shrinking?



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I was a fan of Nandos since I spent a year in South Africa working. Loved it when I started seeing them pop up in the uk (this was 11 years ago) but went to the one at the bullring with one of our consultant PT's and ordered a platter for two. The chicked was about the size of a fist there was nothing on it. I was left hungy and not happy.

All the Peri Peri sauce in the world doesnt make up for a a tiny chicken, anyone else noticed this or were we just unlucky?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I had a double breasted wrap the other day and got about 4 bites out of it. The only reason I go is cos it's a pretty clean meal out but I'd much prefer gonna a Harvester and gettin a decent size steak and a spud for about the same price tbh


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've noticed this the last few times I've been that the chicken does seem smaller than it used to be. Maybe we are just both getting bigger so the chicken looks smaller


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Haven't been for ages... Going on Thursday night for research purposes now 

Wheyman... No stand at sportex??


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

It does seem smaller but then again when I cook nandos style at home I use about 4 fillets. So it never seems as much as at home


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Depending on where you are Wheyman, try and find a Roosters.

One has just opened up in Bristol, IMO much better than nandos and cheaper too.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Haven't been for ages... Going on Thursday night for research purposes now
> 
> Wheyman... No stand at sportex??


No we didnt plan on one. But we were going to go with Lukas for a look see, but decided its better for him to focus on the Universe.

Shame really as would have been a great couple of days


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

For now its ming moon all the way as eat as much as you like chicken beef and pork. Not as clean but filling.


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Mayeb you are getting bigger thus creating the illusion the chicken is smaller?

Argh fck off someone already made this joke :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> No we didnt plan on one. But we were going to go with Lukas for a look see, but decided its better for him to focus on the Universe.
> 
> Shame really as would have been a great couple of days


Ok 

And where's my creatine???


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok
> 
> And where's my creatine???


It was sent weds? 2nd recorded? With a shaker and some samples.

How was the show? Saw your face book pics but they were of you guys eating? Do you have any of the shows?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> It was sent weds? 2nd recorded? With a shaker and some samples.
> 
> How was the show? Saw your face book pics but they were of you guys eating? Do you have any of the shows?


Was a v good few days... I can't take pics on my phone as its rubbish but Aaron has a few posted in his journal.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Was a v good few days... I can't take pics on my phone as its rubbish but Aaron has a few posted in his journal.


ok will look.

Did you fly up?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I've noticed the same thing about Kfc, i remember the days of chicken so big you needed two hands to lift one piece to your mouth but the last time i went i had to ask the manager have they stopped using chickens and are they now using Robins or Sparrows as the chicken was f*cking tiny!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I have no proof other than a buyer told me they pay 7p per whole chicken :/


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> ok will look.
> 
> Did you fly up?


Yup! So much cheaper and way more convenient


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Nandos are top scammers they sell anorexic chicken.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

portions def getting smaller and prices increased again, still love nandos  deserts got bigger though- used to be in small rounded ramekins and now proper cut cakes pieces :bounce:

for bigger portions go to broad street branch  and dont go to Mailbox :lol: small store and they always on saving programs


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Sambuca said:


> I have no proof other than a buyer told me they pay 7p per whole chicken :/


Really !? :|


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> Nandos are top scammers they sell anorexic chicken.


I would agree, but I am sure they used to be bigger and tastier, like a chicken from Marks over a tesco value one, but now i cant taste the chicken?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

fitrut said:


> portions def getting smaller and prices increased again, still love nandos  deserts got bigger though- used to be in small rounded ramekins and now proper cut cakes pieces :bounce:
> 
> for bigger portions go to broad street branch  and dont go to Mailbox :lol: small store and they always on saving programs


Ok will go to the mailbox. Have you been to Ming Moon ruta?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Wheyman said:


> Ok will go to the mailbox. Have you been to Ming Moon ruta?


nooo dont go to Mailbox, no good  Broad street ok  :lol:

no never been, any good?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

maybe you are getting bigger , as a child i remember wagon wheels to be the size of a frisbee, but in the shops they now look much smaller


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Sambuca said:


> I have no proof other than a buyer told me they pay 7p per whole chicken :/


thats not true


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep really.

I love Ming moon lol best all you eat ever!!!


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

I noticed this last time I was in, Thought it was just me


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i said this about choc wagon wheels... people told me i just got bigger from when i was a kid...

maybe we are so hench that the chicken is still the same size but we are just plain awesomely huge now?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i said this about choc wagon wheels... people told me i just got bigger from when i was a kid...
> 
> maybe we are so hench that the chicken is still the same size but we are just plain awesomely huge now?


its pretty much common knowledge that food products are getting smaller and the price is rising.. what a world.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

fitrut said:


> portions def getting smaller and prices increased again, still love nandos  deserts got bigger though- used to be in small rounded ramekins and now proper cut cakes pieces :bounce:
> 
> for bigger portions go to broad street branch  and dont go to Mailbox :lol: small store and they always on saving programs


Agreed - last time I went to the Broad St one I had two whole chickens and almost couldn't finish it.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Yep really.
> 
> I love Ming moon lol best all you eat ever!!!


I would say it comes behind Cosmo restraurants for that title but very close.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

How quick does google rank uk-muscle articles i searched nandos and brick dust and this thread was already in the serps https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&safe=off&sclient=psy-ab&q=nandos+brick+dust&oq=nandos+brick+dust&gs_l=hp.3...796.6160.0.6472.17.17.0.0.0.0.681.4205.2j6j5j2j1j1.17.0.les%3B..0.0...1c.1.QW7bSac5EHg&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=c7eb5e9e9b33970f&bpcl=35466521&biw=1600&bih=677


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

fitrut said:


> nooo dont go to Mailbox, no good  Broad street ok  :lol:
> 
> no never been, any good?


Yes very and lunch is a bargain there, £6.00 lots of meat lots of veg, just need to ignore the battered stuff. Great treat after a workout


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MattGriff said:


> Agreed - last time I went to the Broad St one I had two whole chickens and almost couldn't finish it.


they generous on portions too, especially on busy times  no time to count chips :lol:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I only have the chicken burgers with cheese from Nandos. They are definitely smaller than they used to be. Price is a joke for what you get. I do like it, but don't go as often now.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Wheyman said:


> Yes very and lunch is a bargain there, £6.00 lots of meat lots of veg, just need to ignore the battered stuff. Great treat after a workout


oh ok, will check this once done with dieting. have you been to Hand made burgers place? dont know exact name but my sis said some great meals there too, good prices too


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Matt 1 said:


> its pretty much common knowledge that food products are getting smaller and the price is rising.. what a world.


humour is lost on you lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> humour is lost on you lol


no i know you were making a funny

im just saying as a side note.. dont worry i still lol'd, just didnt tell you I lol'd

lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Nandos is crap

I dread to think what quality of chicken they use!

If u like bones, tendons and skin then knock yourself out!


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Went to one in luton Friday night....having been increasingly disappointed by recent portion sizes i was pleased to struggle to eat my whole chicken in the luton branch lol. Not sure if its branch dependant or whether i was just lucky lol


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

did u take your own biger all you can eat plate, could just be that?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

BB2 said:


> Nandos is crap
> 
> I dread to think what quality of chicken they use!
> 
> If u like bones, tendons and skin then knock yourself out!


Yum i'm sold :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Simspin said:


> Yum i'm sold :lol:


Agreed, They used to taste more like corn fed chicken all chickney and tasty now they tast like mass produced chicklets


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

KFC's cast off faulty chickens no dout!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Last one I had was the size of a pigeon and looked to have an extra wing, tried to put it together but the pieces didnt fit.

Also I was ill the next day.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

£9 for like 150g max, no thanks


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I can nail a full chicken fine but if I buy one from asds et al I struggle. Guess that answers it.


----------



## Knucxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Nandos is a complete rip off, i never go there i always leave hungry!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

They are m8. they used to be massive. They are more like an anorexic pigeon now


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I buy the platters now, bought a chicken wing platter with 2 large sides and got my £16 worth.

Normally spend £18 on double anaemic chicken breast burger, chips, drink and two ****y small sides with some wings on the side.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Nandos prices are a rip off or did I just get too used to my mate stamping my loyalty and getting a whole free chicken every time I went in lol.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

I think that in reality you are getting fatter and they are giving you smaller portions :lol:


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

MNR said:


> Nandos prices are a rip off or did I just get too used to my mate stamping my loyalty and getting a whole free chicken every time I went in lol.


Nandos Is rip off for sure !!! but in a same time is soooo tasty !!!


----------

